# Doppelte Zeilen einer Doppelten Spalte aus einer Tabelle entfernen.



## bdb (10. Jun 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich konnte leider keinen passenden Titel für die Problematik wählen. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Tabelle Bezeichnung mit den Spalten (Id, Bezeichnung). 

Die Tabelle ist wie folgt gefüllt.

1, Bezeichnung A
2, Bezeichnung B
3, Bezeichnung C
1, Bezeichnung X

Nun Brauche ich eine SQL Abfrage die mir alle IDs nicht doppel mit den zugehörigen Bezeichnungen ausgibt. Bei Doppelten IDs kann irgendeine Bezeichnung zurückgegeben werden. Also möchte ich erhalten:

1, Bezeichnung A
2, Bezeichnung B
3, Bezeichnung C

oder 

2, Bezeichnung B
3, Bezeichnung C
1, Bezeichnung X

Ist das über eine Select Formel realisierbar oder muss ich mit einem Cursor über die distinct IDs loopen und mit INSERT INTO @TempTable SELECT TOP1 FROM MeineTabelle Where ID = @ID die Daten in eine Teporäre Tabelle schreiben?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

BDB


----------



## bronks (11. Jun 2009)

z.B.:
select distinct x.id, (select max(y.bezeichnung) from tabelle as y where y.id = x.id) from tabelle as x


----------



## bdb (11. Jun 2009)

Perfekt,

genau das was ich gesucht habe. Vielen Dank!


----------

